# Ideas for covering bed from peeing cat



## sillycat41 (Feb 1, 2009)

One of our cats had a UTI and was on antibiotics for 10 days. He had peed on the bed which was washed immediately so no odor remained. Even bought new mattress pad and put on different sheets but he liked that spot. Got him a 2nd round of antibiotics and he's more than half way thru them. I have been covering the bed with plastic trays, etc. but I took them off to go to bed, turned my back for 20 seconds and he peed on the bed again. :?

I don't think this has anything to do with the UtI... I think it's a favorite spot now. I am trying to lure him to the litter box with Litter Attractant which works, but he walked past it tonight and right to the bed!! 

I'm very frustrated. Any ideas of what I can cover the bed with to deter him from getting up there??? I bought a couple of those protector pads, cloth on one side and rubber on the other, but he crawls under it. I'm tired of washing bedding. Suggestions welcome. Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Keep him out of the bedroom. Sorry, that's all I got. 

Did you thoroughly soak the mattress properly with the correct cleaner?

Here's some info that may help you:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...ngs-saved-my-home-solving-urine-problems.html


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Can you lock him out of your room for several weeks to give your mattress a chance to air out? Also, have you tried some of the pet formulated cleaners that will break down all the enzymes/proteins in urine? You can't smell the urine, but he knows it is still there because the urine leaves behind traces that aren't washed away with regular soap.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Keep the bedroom door closed at all times, and don't let him in. Until he's using the litter box consistently _for several months_, I wouldn't give him the chance. You want to break him of the habit. It you don't want to or can't keep the door closed, a big sheet of plastic over the bed when you're not using it might do the trick. Some hardware or paint stores carry them for dropsheets to put on the floor when painting. There's also an automatic spray cat repellent called PSSST! It sprays air with a hissing nosie. That might work too. Good luck!


----------



## sillycat41 (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunately the master bedroom/bath area is the only area I can keep them in when I'm not around to supervise. The rest of the house is a construction zone. Also the mattress never got soiled... I had a waterproof mattress pad on the bed just in case.

I've always washed the sheets within minutes of being peed on and the other 2 cats would smell the urine if it didn't all come out in the wash... and they don't so I don't think the smell is drawing him back to that spot. 

Also I did put a plastic painter's tarp on the bed to deter him but it always ends up on the floor when they are chasing each other. Or he crawls under it. :-( Today I put several small pieces of plywood on the bed since I have to go to the doctor. I must come up with an idea of something to easy put on and take off the bed when needed. I have a PSSST! but don't want to terrorize the other cats... may have too though. 

I think comment about "until he's using the litter box consistently for several month" is the best advice. I thought he was retrained in a week. Big mistake! 

Thanks for the tips. Any more tips are welcome. Wish me luck.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

catloverami said:


> ... There's also an automatic spray cat repellent called PSSST! It sprays air with a hissing nosie. That might work too. Good luck!


Sorry, I got the wrong name of the product; it's _*Ssscat!*_ Pssst is the sound it makes.

Ssscat Automated Cat Deterrent - Sale Category - PetSmart


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I've read that cat's don't like citrus. Try putting some orange peals on that spot.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

Last fall Jake had episodes where he was peeing on my sons bed. After having him checked out at the vet, he was just acting out and upset by the arrival of a new feral. We kept Jake out of the room during the day as this was when he would pee. At night, he slept with my son and there was never a problem. Gradually after using the litter box consistently for a few weeks, we allowed him in the room again. I would cover the bed with an old shower curtain liner. I would also put a food bowl on the bed with a few treats. My vet said that cats don't like to pee/poop where they eat. My son would play with him and give him treats on the bed. This stopped the problem. 

We also used a Feliway plug in.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you tried putting an extra litterbox in your bedroom next to the bed?


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

I made a bed protector out of aluminum foil when Morse had the same UTI problem. I taped it together with duct tape. It goes on and off pretty easy, and I don't think the other kitties will play with it. I discontinued the foil after a week of litter box usage. It worked for me. Now when he gets a UTI he pees on the dog bed to let me know instead.


----------



## muddy.paws (May 22, 2011)

Get one of those plastic bed covers that they use for when kids wet the bed. It will at least prevent it from going into the mattress. I don't think there is any possible way of protecting your bedding besides using stuff that you really don't care for or that you can throw out in the end. I personally have never had success getting cat pee smell out of anything.


----------



## sillycat41 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks to all for your suggestions. I did get a waterproof mattress pad to protect the mattress. It's been 6 days now and so far he hasn't peed on the bed again although he is still showing interest. I have covered the bed with a waterproof pad (partly covered) and several plastic trays. Also started feeding him there and sprayed with Feliway, but he still shows interest. As for the smell of urine lingering after washing the bedding, I don't think that is happening. I have 2 other cats and whenever there is a urine smell they find it. They have never found one on the bedding after laundering it. I washed the bedding immediately... maybe that helps. Any ideas how long it takes to retrain?? We are very nervous and tense everyday. Thanks.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would continue what you're doing for _at least_ a couple of months since he's still showing interest. You want him to re-establish the habit of going in the litter box and forgetting about the bed. When you observe he isn't showing interest after 2 mos., spray citrus scent (most cats don't like this scent) and gradually uncover the bed with the trays, etc. Try not to feel tense about this....Reeelaaax, and especially when you do see him using the litter box, praise him with a "good boy!" _every time_ and give him some loving cheek rubs. Good luck!


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

Read somewhere that a flocked back plastic table cloth will help with that situation.Not sure beyond that.


----------

